# Rubik's 360 broken?



## Novriil (Nov 11, 2009)

When I went to Estonian Open 2009 I had all my cubes and stuff in the same bag with 3 stackmats. After I got there my 360 was "broken"? anyway the balls keep flying in there. I don't know is it static energy or is there metal inside the colored balls so they are magnetized. It's much harder to get the balls out of the first sphere. So How could I fix it? 
In short: The balls ignore gravity and hub around the inner sphere.


----------



## Konsta (Nov 11, 2009)

Novriil said:


> When I went to Estonian Open 2009 I had all my cubes and stuff in the same bag with 3 stackmats. After I got there my 360 was "broken"? anyway the balls keep flying in there. I don't know is it static energy or is there metal inside the colored balls so they are magnetized. It's much harder to get the balls out of the first sphere. So How could I fix it?
> In short: The balls ignore gravity and hub around the inner sphere.



That sounds so cool! 
Don't try to fix it, sell it on ebay with great price


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 11, 2009)

This happened to jamesdeanludlow at the UK open, and also happened to me last week. I don't know if James fixed his, but mine just sorted itself out. If you know of a way to discharge static then try it. I tried holding my stackmat magnet near the 360. I don't know if this will do anything but mine was better after.


----------



## Novriil (Nov 11, 2009)

Konsta said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > When I went to Estonian Open 2009 I had all my cubes and stuff in the same bag with 3 stackmats. After I got there my 360 was "broken"? anyway the balls keep flying in there. I don't know is it static energy or is there metal inside the colored balls so they are magnetized. It's much harder to get the balls out of the first sphere. So How could I fix it?
> ...



haha :d Then I'll buy hundred of these, put them all in the same bag with stackmats and sell them with bigger price. 

I'll try to use some spray that should remove static..


----------



## Konsta (Nov 11, 2009)

Novriil said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > Novriil said:
> ...



That's what I would do, if I wanted to earn some extra money


----------



## Muesli (Nov 11, 2009)

It's a really odd problem. Maybe creating a larger static force on the outside might counteract it. Try rubbing your 360 with a furry jumper.

Or put it in the microwave. I don't know.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 11, 2009)

If it doesn't work, in case you want a new one, I have a spare one here (untouched and new).
I could sell it to you...


----------

